

JavaScript remake of MacPaint - hakim
http://www.cloudpaint.com/

======
billforsternz
This is very impressive. Kudos. It seems these days people can do anything in
Javascript. I've never been a Mac guy but I recognize this as a classic
program, presumably the inspiration for MS Paint on Windows which I have used
a lot (for "programmer" graphics). Recently I bought a Mac with a view to
maybe transitioning from Windows to Mac, like all the cool kids these days. I
was rather surprised (horrified?) to find there is no standard simple Paint
program shipped with the Mac these days (I don't think).

~~~
warmfuzzykitten
You're right, and I'm horrified, too. The various replacements are
horrendously overcomplicated. Heck, I'd use this retro app as my go to drawing
app, Chicago font and all, if it had a bigger canvas and the ability to save
and read files.

~~~
taternuts
To expand the canvas, you just drag the window to the desired size. There's a
save option but it seems to be linked through facebook unfortunately

------
crazygringo
What a wonderful trip back down memory lane.

And it even includes all those wonderful fonts -- making "ransom notes" with
San Francisco as a 10-year-old...

Amazing!

------
WoodenChair
Now replicate MacDraw, FileMaker, HyperCard, and Microsoft Word 5.1 and my
computer will finally be as usable as it was in 1993.

------
acomjean
With the "chicago" font. We've come a long way, but as I get older I get more
nostalgic, This brought me back: Nicely Done.

------
bowerbird
all of our rad things today will look cute tomorrow, just like this old
classic...

-bowerbird

------
mathiasben
very cool!!

